# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Dicht trommelvlies

## Nicole

Hallo,

Ik heb al 2 weken last van een dicht trommelvlies, dit gaat gepaard met hevige pijnen, met uitstralingen naar mijn kaken.
Ik heb van de huisarts een neusspray gekregen.
Volgens mij helpt die niet.

die hevige pijnen is meestal als ik naar bed ga.
Overdags is het wel te doen.
Maar slapen doe je niet, want je vergaat van de pijn.
En ik slik dan Ibuprofen tegen de pijn, maar volgens mij werkt dat ook niet.

wie o wie kent dit en wat kan je hiertegen doen?

----------

